# Can Newborn Kits Survive an Ant Attack?



## BobDFL (Jul 7, 2006)

One of our does kindled this morning and by the time we got up there the nestbox was full of Fire Ants. Out of the 10 that were born there were 5 still alive. My DW and I took the nestbox to the house and washed off the babies picky the ants off (we each got bitten about 25-50 times on our hands in the process). We emptied the nestbox and hosed it off, picked through the fur and got what we could that wasn't covered in ants and put fresh hay in the box. Then we placed the 5 living kits back in the nestbox with the fur that we cleaned. They all had bites but these were screaming their heads off after being washed. 

I then covered the ground around the pens with Sevin dust and Fire Ant killer before putting the nestbox back in with the doe. She quickly checked on them but I didn't see here feed them. 

Also the temps here are in the upper 80's to low 90's so will the kits be ok until mom puts more fur in there?

So will these little guys survive this horrible way to enter the world (by being eaten alive Yuck!)?


----------



## Beaniemom (May 25, 2007)

OMG, that is just horrible! 

I googled bites, and it said to spray with a cortisone spray (for people that is) they did have a home remedy of baking soda and water.

I'm not familiar with fire ant bites, but it says that a secondary pustule (ewwww) forms later and may be at risk for infection?

I used Solarcane spray on the rabbit I have here that had bad hutch burn. It seemed to help (and he isn't dead, so it seems to be safe, although he is an adult rabbit)

I didn't find much helpful online about rabbits and fire ants though.

So, if they were mine, I would spray them with the cortizone spray now. Check them again later and spray again if they seem distressed. Can you tell how many times they were bitten? I would put them down if they seemed to be in a lot of pain. I also would remove the nest box until you find the nest, plus it likely that the Momma bunny will kill them (since they tend to do this with rabbits that have something "wrong" with them) Just put the box out for a bit to let them nurse. 

Hopefully someone else here can tell us what they treated their cat or dog with and we can go from there!


----------



## BobDFL (Jul 7, 2006)

Beanie, Fire Ants are vicious and the bites are the worst. My DW and ended up with at least 25 each from cleaning the babies off.

I grew up in the Catskills and your right we didn't have them there, but here in Florida they are all over the place. The old times here say it's because the government stopped them from aerial dropping DDT pellets back in the 60's or 70's.

I don't have and cortizone spray but I do have cortizone cream, so that may work. Momma rabbit actually showed a lot of interest in the babies when we brought them back so I'm hoping she will take care of them (this is only her second litter). I'm hoping the baracade of Sevin dust and Fire Ant killer will keep the buggers away since I can't seem to find the nest in the barn stall were the rabbits are.


----------



## southridgeacre (Feb 5, 2008)

Butting in here! 
l really don't know if this would work on a rabbit or not, but my mom has always put bleach (I'm talking about a *tiny* amount put on with a Q-tip) on our bites and I do it for my kids. They _beg_ for it if they get a bite. It seems to *quickly* take away the pain. I don't have rabbits, but I feel for you and them! I live in TX where they are everywhere. 
If I had bunnies that had that many bites I might try it and only take the kits in to nurse and watch the momma with them, in case she doesn't like the smell. 

Samara


----------



## Beaniemom (May 25, 2007)

I did see bleach mentioned as a treatment also, just wasn't sure if that would be as effective to relieve the pain, plus I wasn't sure how safe it would be if Momma bun or the kits injested it... You could use Vanodine to disenfect them, but I imagine that would hurt like hell! I've used Neosporin and the Diaper rash cream stuff here on bunnies too and they've been fine as well.

Just a thought here, you may want to keep the box inside anyways, in case flies are attracted to any of the ant bites!

Will your chickens or ducks eat them? (the ants, not the bunnies!) I got chickens here hoping they would help cut down on the flies....Nope. At least we don't have fire ants! :O
Let us know how they're doing!


----------



## BobDFL (Jul 7, 2006)

Thanks, guys but it looks like the ant venom was to much for their little bodies. 

I guess I have to wait until next Sept. to try again (it's just to hot for the bucks right now). 

Meanwhile over the summer, I'll try to design a free hanging cage system so the ants can't get into the cages from below.


----------



## Beaniemom (May 25, 2007)

Oh, that totally sucks!


----------



## MaggieJ (Feb 6, 2006)

So sorry they died, poor little things. 

People used to stand the legs of tables in large cans of water (sometimes with something added that would kill ants) so that they could not climb up where food etc. was stored. A system like that might help. I've heard ants will try to form chains to reach across such moats, but if there is enough space it should defeat them. 

Hanging the cages might help, but I would be afraid they would go up the walls or supports and get into the cages from above.

I'm concerned now for your adult rabbits. Are they not at risk too, seeing as how they are in cages and have no escape if the ants come back? I know you put down Sevin and fire ant killer, but still...


----------



## BobDFL (Jul 7, 2006)

Maggie, that is why I'm looking into the hanging system. 

Usually the Sevin and/or Fire Ant killer keeps them at bay (at least with the poultry). This is the first time I've ever had them in the barn, and I think it was the rabbits water battles that attracted them (at least the dripping ones) since we really haven't had any rain in almost 2 months. But of course when she gave birth and the smell of blood was in the air they came a running.


----------



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

Oh, Bob, that's just horrible! I am so sorry!

I'm wondering, though, if you could get those bucks cooled off a bit (have them sit on ice packs?) so you can breed back the doe ASAP. 

I know that waiting too long may affect the doe's ability to conceive.

Anyone else?

Pony!


----------



## june02bug (May 23, 2003)

Oh ants are sooo nasty. They hunt me down I swear.
They are my main concern in a possible colony set up here. 

You could maybe bring the buck and doe inside for the day so they could cool off and breed back.


----------

